# Help



## @cliff (25/3/17)

Hey vapers,
Going into buy my first sub ohm vape. 
Still battling to choose between the ijust s and the smok stick v8, please help!!!


----------



## Darrylth (25/3/17)

Smok stick would be my choice.. purely because the I just tank is not to my liking.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheLegend27 (25/3/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Hey vapers,
> Going into buy my first sub ohm vape.
> Still battling to choose between the ijust s and the smok stick v8, please help!!!



No doubt go for the smok! Big baby beast is amazing, no comparison to the ijust tank. And it looks cool! 
Flavor and clouds would be great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff (2/4/17)

Hey guys,
Thanks for the advice, the Smok Stick Kit is a winner. I have had it for just over a week now and I'm loving it. 
I went from a box of stinkies a day to 2 at most and the craving for it is diminishing daily!!! 


Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (2/4/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Hey guys,
> Thanks for the advice, the Smok Stick Kit is a winner. I have had it for just over a week now and I'm loving it.
> I went from a box of stinkies a day to 2 at most and the craving for it is diminishing daily!!!
> 
> ...



Congrats @@cliff
Way to go!
All the best from here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (2/4/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Hey vapers,
> Going into buy my first sub ohm vape.
> Still battling to choose between the ijust s and the smok stick v8, please help!!!


Definitely the smok v8 stick,I have the v8 as well as the ijust s but the v8 is much better,better flavour,more clouds,battery lasts longer,adjustable airflow,and looks much sexier,its a no brainer

Reactions: Like 1


----------

